# Analoge Fotografie: Objektive, Entwickeln u.v.m



## mattit-jah (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie einige vielleicht wissen hab ich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Fotographieren begonnen. Ich hab mich n bisschen eingearbeitet und mit meiner Kamera vertraut gemacht. Die Kamera ist eine RevueFlex SC2. Dazu habe ich ein 50 mm 1:1,9 Objekiv, ein 200mm und ein 400 mm Objektiv. Hab das alles von meinem Vater so übernommen. Ich weiss nicht ob die Kamera ne gute Kamera ist, ist mir aber auch egal, hab schon super Bilder damit gemacht und ich komm mit "ihr" klar. So, nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ich hätte gerne andere Objektive und bräuchte Hilfe bei der entscheidung. Ich möchte ein Weitwinkel und Eins, das zwischen den 50mm und 200mm liegt. Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass  es diese Zoom-Objektive gibt, hab aber auch gelesen die sollen nicht so "toll" sein. Dann dachte ich mir, kauf ich. wie gesagt, zwei Objektive. Was sagt ihr dazu? Aus Erfahrung bzw. Wissen  Die Kamera hat ein Pentax K-Bajonett.

Zweitens: Ich möchte gerne selbst entwickeln. Aber, ich muss gestehen ich hab keine Ahnung davon  Wo bekomme ich Infos her? Hat jemand eine gute Adresse? 
Ich hab auch von solchen Rotations-"Dinger" gelesen, was hat es damit auf sich?

So, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir, mit eurer Erfahrung, weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (16. Juni 2008)

Gegen Zoom Obijektive kann ich nichts sagen. Habe bisher immer gute Photos gemacht.
Ich benutze eine Pentax ES mit 42 mm Gewindeanschluss. Hab dazu auch den K Adapter und den für Minolta Obijektive. Auch diese Zooms funktionieren einwandfrei. Zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen. Mein Vater hat früher selbst entwickelt. Aber halt nur SW. Müsste ihn mal fragen, was dazu alles benötigt wird.


----------



## Pfeiferin (19. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen,
solche erstausrüstungen für die entwicklung müsste es eigentlich günstig bei e..y geben, da ja viele auf digital umsteigen bzw. umgestiegen sind. 
entwickeln in s/w ist gar nicht so schwer. da hatte ich mal vor jahren einen fotolehrgang wo wir auch 2x in der dunkelkammer waren. man braucht hier und da natürlich so einige sachen, wie die schüsseln, entwickler, klammern, entwicklerdosen mit spulen, fotopapier und natürlich den vergrößerer/belichter. hier kannst du mal bei e..y unter suchen "durst" eingeben. so hieß der hersteller, mit dem wir in der vhs belichtet haben. dann benötigst du einen raum, den man wirklich abdunkeln kann...ganz dunkel...nix mehr sehen...und bestimmt noch so einiges mehr...

ist aber schon witzig, dass du nicht gleich auf digital einsteigst, weil doch so vieles jetzt angeboten wird auch in sachen bearbeitung am pc...ist ja manches einfacher, als früher. 

wünsche dir viel spaß bei der suche. vielleicht haste ja glück und einer verkauft komplett ne ausrüstung. 

viele grüße
carola


----------

